# Update!



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

'lo

























D









Family dog Reeka









Roseate spoonbill









Pit puppy Filex, or Fi, who I found last mon and am searching for a home for.

























Proudly showing off their latest antics. Yes, I am pretending my dogs can start fires. 










AND... a video. Amazing, no? 

It's not only cute, but it shows of the foot stomping of 'lo, and D's sneeze trick. They're not usually this nuts, promise.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ek8TojEEMhU


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi!! Glad you are still with us. D and Lo are looking fab. Lo carries off the wet look very well.
Cute old doggy and puppy pics too, what a mixture


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Great photo's 
Good to see you again.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Haha - good to see you back - the video was hilarious. What a pair of bright young things they are


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi there .. love Lo with the soggy look  

Fab pics as always ... hope you are well and your dogs certainly look happy xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh Adrienne what a lovely video, my hubby was a little concerned about the cars roof though. You 'found" the puppy? What happened there? Anyway great to see your pictures D and Lo look lovely as ever xx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Great video! What a cute pair they make. x


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank you everyone.  They're a fun bunch of hooligans lol.

Karen, tell your hubby the roof is fine. I've had them on cars for going on three years now, never a scratch or noth'in. Once they're off you can't tell they were one but for dusty paw prints. 

I got Fi on my way to college. A fellow (named Felix, hence the name Fi) had just found her and bundled her up in a shirt. We talked it over, and it boiled down to him saying 'call it or I leave it here' so I called it and brought her home.


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

Wow gorgeous dogs!!! Great vid - love it!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks Becky!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

hahaha! Love the video  Vincent is exactly like that when we have a stick or a toy, does every trick in the book to get us to throw it!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

YAY! I love, and always miss your updates!!!!

'Lo is adorable all wet!! haha too cute.
And the Video is hillarious!! 'Lo always trying to out trick D....too cute really funny.

The baby pit bull is sooooo cute, great colour! I hope you can find a home for her, sweet little thing.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank you Ruth! 

I'm glad you like 'um Mo, it keeps me coming back.  Next time I get her near a body of water I'll remember you all, apparently a not clean and crisp 'lo is quite the hit!

I hope I can too, cause I sure can't keep her! Gotta find someone or I don't know what I'll do frankly.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Fi now has a video too in case anyone cares lol.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STUX7BKEYXM&feature=BFa&list=ULek8TojEEMhU


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Your videos make me laugh   

Thanks for sharing... Would love to be in Texas ... X


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh poor little Felix - he looks a great wee chap. Hope he finds a home soon


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Has little Fi found her home yet??? SHE IS SO DARN CUTE!!!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank you everyone! 

I think I might have found a home for Fi. It's a family with three kids, their pit pup passed due to a reaction to bug bites, and their three boys have been driving them nuts ever sence lol. They sound very dog smart, and don't feed sawdust*! 

(*Finding someone that doesn't feed a trashy food is sadly my main issue.)


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Great video's, love your dogs and so glad you may have a home for little fi, will keep fingers crossed for you.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh! I hope it works out!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

FI IS GONE! And now I'm really sad. D: 

Anyhow, the family was amazing! Very charismatic the lot of them! Stay at home wife, both very dog knowledgeable, three older (and very respectful) boys, fenced in huge yard, they really want a cuddly buddy, ect. They're perfect for her as well because she's a clingy affection starved stray, and they have abundant love to give after they lost their pup to a allergic reaction just a few months ago. This pair up can't be wrong lol.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

That's great! Sad of course but they sound lovely. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

